# Original DVD nicht mehr abspielbar, schonmal passiert?



## feivel (13. Februar 2010)

Ich bin im Besitz einer Interview mit einem Vampir Original DVD
Wollte sie heute nochmal abspielen, das war mir aber weder auf der ps3, noch auf meinem DVD-Player noch mit WinDVD oder VLC möglich.
Und Kratzer hat die DVD keinen einzigen.

Dass gebrannte DVDs nicht solange halten, ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber bei einer gepressten sollte das doch nicht vorkommen?
Was habt ihr hier für Erfahrungen?
Der Film kostet nicht mehr viel, trotzdem finde ich das sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2010)

Hast Du mal nen "normalen" DVDPLayer probiert? Manche DVDs haben halt nen Kopierschutz, bei dem man mit Geräten, wo man EVENTUELL kopieren KÖNNTE nicht mal den Film abspielen kann


----------



## feivel (14. Februar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nen "normalen" DVDPLayer probiert? Manche DVDs haben halt nen Kopierschutz, bei dem man mit Geräten, wo man EVENTUELL kopieren KÖNNTE nicht mal den Film abspielen kann


noch auf meinem dvdplayer überlesen?


----------



## Ell1 (14. Februar 2010)

ps3 und dvd player haben meistens einen kopierschutz, bei mir ist sowas auch schon öfters passiert dann bin ich immer zu nem Freund gegangen und ja da hab ich es dann nochmal ausprobiert ..
Aber wenn dir so viel an der Dvd liegt kauf dir den Film doch einfach es ist ja wie du sagtest nicht so teuer


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2010)

war gestern was angeschlagen wg. Karneval 


also, da würd ich mal den Publisher kontaktieren - vlt. senden die Dir sogar ne neue zu.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

Von Rohlingen weiß man ja, dass sie die Daten nicht ewig bergen.

Vielleicht trifft das ja auch auf gepresste DVDs zu?


----------



## feivel (15. Februar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> war gestern was angeschlagen wg. Karneval
> 
> 
> also, da würd ich mal den Publisher kontaktieren - vlt. senden die Dir sogar ne neue zu.


 

ja..das hab ich jetzt auch mal probiert.
im nachhinein ist mir aber auch jetzt eingefallen, dass ich die dvd bisher noch nie abgespielt hatte...
sie ging wohl noch nie....





Nucleus schrieb:


> Von Rohlingen weiß man ja, dass sie die Daten nicht ewig bergen.
> 
> Vielleicht trifft das ja auch auf gepresste DVDs zu?


 

eigentlich nicht...


----------



## feivel (18. Februar 2010)

hut ab vor dem Service von Warner.
Die müssen wirklich sofort reagiert haben, denn heute hatte ich eine Austauschdvd in der Post, mit einem kleinen Schreiben, und diese funktioniert einwandfrei. Danke an diesen 1a Service, mit dem ich eigentlich gar nicht gerechnet habe.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Februar 2010)

Wow, schön zu hören, dass das so problemlos ging.

Freut mich für Dich


----------



## feivel (18. Februar 2010)

ja freut mich tierisch


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend,

Hut ab, dass es seitens Warner so zügig geregelt wurde. Das lässt für andere hoffen, wenn selbige Probleme auftreten sollten. Ich für meinen Teil besitze eine betagte DVD von Gladiator, die beim Anspielen stark ruckelt und ins Stocken kommt. 

Allerdings liegt hier das Problem klar auf der Hand: Ich habe ein einziges Mal eine DVD ausgeliehen, wobei diese dann wie ein Puck beim Eishockey behandelt worden sein muss. Dementsprechend tief und wuchtig sind die Kratzer.

Freut mich aber für dich, dass es so reibungslos über die Bühne ging 

Liebe Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte selbiges Problem mit meiner Terminator 1 DVD (FSK18 Version die es hier in D nicht mehr gibt) Die DVD war total angelaufen. Was geholfen hatt: Spülmittel und ein Geschirrhandtuch. Etwas fest gedrückt beim Reinigen und die DVD war wieder lesbar. Habe aber gleich eine Sicherheitskopie gemacht.


----------

